# Ryobi 10 In. Miter Saw With Laser TS1342L



## richgreer

For $60 I'd buy one just to take it with me when I am working away from my shop. My CSMS is too big and heavy to transport easily.


----------



## dbhost

I had gone between one of these and the B&D Firestorm I ended up with. Both have laughable dust collection. But almost all miter saws have worthless dust collection… It's the nature of the beast… Glad to see the Ryobi is serving you well…


----------



## Jimi_C

This was one of the two tools I received for x-mas that got me started (the other was a Ryobi 1.5HP router). I've generally had good luck with it, but yes, the dust collection is horrid. I plan on getting one of those flex-hoses so that I can position it to where it might actually capture some of the dust generated. Once I get moved into my new house, one of the projects I'm planning is a miter saw station for this. In addition to the flex host, I'm going to put a dust port under it as well, something like a table saw collector to catch the dust coming off the blade on the down stroke. I figure with these two solutions, dust collection will be much better - also I want the flex hose to use with my bandsaw and drill press.

As for cons, I would add that the fence isn't great, though it does include holes to attach a higher auxiliary fence. Also, the clamp hold-down included is kind of a pain to use, but it gets the job done. I haven't had any issues with the laser being inaccurate, but YMMV.

One of the first projects for our new house will be crown molding throughout the first floor (and probably second as well), so I plan on putting this chop saw to good use


----------



## richgreer

The best way to keep the dust out of your workshop when using a miter saw is to take the saw outside.


----------



## MyFathersSon

And I thought I got a good deal at $75
From the amount of dust it threw everywhere else-I wondered if any was going into the bag at all.
But I was moving it off the table this weekend and darn if the bag wasnt nearly full. So it did SOME good-though I agree-If you dont want dust you will want a vacuum setup of some kind.
As for inaccuracy-I haven't noticed any. Which, yes - could mean I am just not exact enough myself.
I just have to remind myself that (as the manual says) the blade cuts to the right edge of the lazer - not centered on it.
Is it built as solidly and to the exacting tolerances of machines that cost three times as much-nope.
Would it hold up as well as they do to production shop work--- I doubt it.
But for my needs and uses-- best money I ever spent.


----------



## mrg

I have this saw and found it to be pretty accurate. I bought it Dec 08 black friday sale at home depot for $59.00. Fence was straight, my laser is dead on with the blade. Dust collection is poor but for an inexpensive saw it doesn't bother me.


----------



## stevenhsieh

To be honest, I am not fan with the laser. I removed mine.


----------



## MyFathersSon

This was my frist time to use ANY tool with a laser.
There have been times I have found it helpful.
Often as not though-I still just lower the blade to be sure it rests on my mark.
The laser is a handy feature-but not sure I would be extra for a tool just because it had one.
In this case - that wasnt an issue.


----------



## lighthearted

I've had mine for several years. One of the 1st "New" tools I bought when getting into woodworking. It does the job of a mitre saw. I upgraded the blade and have been happy with it.
I have it hooked up to my dust collector and it is useless. Just the other day I was trying to think of a new strategy. perhaps it's own shop vac, but I am never convinced the chips go thru the tube provided.


----------



## Stevezilla

I've had mine for a few months now, I think I paid $90 for mine. 
I upgraded the blade and removed the laser. 
Dust collection exists as a theoretical possibility only, but so far that's the only drawback. All cuts are straight and square.


----------

